# The Denver Airport Conspiracy



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Anyone else ever heard of the Denver airport conspiracy ?

I watched part of a show on television, that was investigating what is going on in that airport and more specifically underneath it.

Some interesting facts.......

1) There is an honorary plaque in the airport that has Free Mason designs and lettering on it. It was dedicated by a group called the New World Airport Commission.

2) There are 2 levels below the airport that are off limits to anyone without high security clearance. There are many miles of tunnels under the airport and a railroad station being built.

3) The murals adorning the walls of the airport are quite disturbing for a general public place.......especially for an airport where nervous people are gathering to board aircraft. They show the end of times, tyrannical government figures, torture and anguish, child in coffins, flags of the world wrapped together around swords and guns, menacing creatures, and general mayhem. They call for a New World Order, which is often quoted as a Free Mason objective.

4) The airport is huge and the land mass is bigger than a combination of several of the US biggest airports.

5) Tens of billions of dollars has been spent with no public accounting......because the money is from private sources.

6) A statue of a blue Mustang with blazing red eyes........greeting visitors to the airport. The sculptor was killed when the statue fell on him, and has also distracted drivers and caused several motor accidents in the area.

7) Statues of gargoyles sitting in luggage hang from walls.

8) Strange inlaid floor symbols and patterns.

Strange stuff going on there.............


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

The artist grew up in Beeville, TX......(last time I was there was 11 years ago.......nothing there, so one has to use one's imagination.......I guess).

http://www.zingmagazine.com/drupal/node/2039


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I have known about this one for awhile after I saw it on the Jesse Ventura conspiracy theories show a few years ago.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Imagine, a railway station under an airport!! Clearly some crazies at work. No normal airport, like Pearson, would ever have anything like that. Oh wait, except Heathrow, Charles De Gaulle, Schiphol and every new airport in the Far East.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I have no issue with it. 

I only wish Canadian airports, with perhaps the exception of Vancouver whose C train now goes to YVR, were better planned from a local public transport perspective. 

I recently read when Toronto was building it's subway/mass transit system, Lester Pearson was pushing for, and amazed, that the responsible parties did not plan for a line to the airport. 

Over the past 18 months we have been in airports in London, Milan, Rome, Bangkok, and I cannot think of the others that ALL had public mass transit attached to the air terminal. Not so in YUL or YYZ.

Train stations under the airport make good sense to me.

Lots of members in my family in the Masonic Order (not me though). Nothing untoward about it other than a great deal of fund raising/involvment for very worthy causes and a fair amount of assistance provided to those who needed it on the basis of anonymity.


----------

